# my first photoshoot :)



## mzreyes (Sep 24, 2007)

This was done yesterday, it was just tfcd. I met the model and photog through MM. I did three looks for her. I'm still looking through the unedited pics for a pic that shows the MU well. When I find some, I'll post them here. The photog edited this one. Let me know what you think!

http://www.risqefactor.com/Proofs/SS..._sexystare.jpg


Finally some unedited ones! Sorry there weren't any acutal head shots. These were the best I could get for the makeup.















Can we move this back to the industry forum por favor?


----------



## chako012 (Sep 24, 2007)

hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the bronzy colours


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

Good for you that you got work. Shame we can't really see it thanks to the photog's editing. 

Can't wait to see some more of your work in photos though, you're really talented.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks


----------



## aziza (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats on your first shoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see the unedited pics!


----------



## frocher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice, anything you did had to be good.


----------



## diorgrl (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow looks awesome!....I hate when the photog completely edits all your work out..especially when they take ALL the colours out so it just looks plain and blah!


----------



## maria1984 (Oct 3, 2007)

good job, like always!


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 3, 2007)

'tog was a little heavy on the PS but it looks good from what I can see. Cant wait to see more


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Pretty. Well Done


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 4, 2007)

yay great job


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks everyone! I added some unedited ones in there


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great!  Awesome job!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 6, 2007)

You kick ass!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, the unedited pics look 100x better! Good job, girl! Shame on the photog trying to take away your artistry!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll update this post later with pics from other shoots.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2007)

very sexy!


----------

